# Phantom Questions



## MBL (Mar 8, 2012)

I realize there is probably a webpage about Schwinn Phantoms online, but I have not been able to find one that gives me the info I have been hunting. I was curious about what kind of options were available when someone went to buy a Phantom through the years. What kind of changes there might have been year to year ect. I know that some had what folks refer to as a razor-style gooseneck stem, while others(perhaps later bikes) may have used standard Schwinn stems. Also, I was wondering about the rear hubs. Was the New Departure Model D a standard part that might have shown up? I am sure that other questions will come from this, but this has been on my mind as of late.
Thanks for any help!
Tim
MBL


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 8, 2012)

Unfortunately I don't think you are going to find the page you are looking for. Actually this forum probably contains the most comprehensive source of information on these bikes. DO NOT waste your money on the Phantom restoration video as it does not answer any of these questions--I know, I bought it. Do a search on the classic bicycle portion of this forum (the Schwinn part was just added recently). Meanwhile I'll try to retrieve some of my previous posts and que 'em up. v/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 8, 2012)

OK here are some links to earlier posts to get you started.  v/r Shawn

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ever-come-with-a-black-seat&highlight=phantom

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?17733-What-is-the-Rarest-Phantom&highlight=phantom

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...lack-phantom-questions-!!!!&highlight=phantom

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-year-of-this-Black-Phantom&highlight=phantom

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...Phantoms-And-Earlier-Models&highlight=phantom


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 8, 2012)

A Schwinn Phantom doesn't look right to me without the razor stem, correct Phantom seat, 

forebrake and correct lever, four hole rack and rear light. I used to hate the later ones with

the later lame springer, but these seem to be a little bit rarer. There seem to be more of

the '49 through '54 type models and not so many later ones....? Maybe they were out of 

favor with kids by then? Everyone I've ever had had a New Departure D rear hub.


----------



## rhenning (Mar 9, 2012)

I believe by the later models the lightweight trend had started.  I as a 10 year old wanted a Corvette not a Phantom.  Mine was a coaster brake but my dad could have bought a 3 speed Corvette for less money than the Phantom cost.  The pictures are of my Green 1958.  I ride it a bunch and the nice part because of the smaller front sprocket the bike is easier to ride.  Roger


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 14, 2012)

*Rear Hub*

Besides New Departure , Schwinn offerred Bendix Coaster Brake, Morrow Coaster Brake or Schwinn Rear Expander Brake optional
at extra cost.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 14, 2012)

2jakes said:


> Besides New Departure , Schwinn offerred Bendix Coaster Brake, Morrow Coaster Brake or Schwinn Rear Expander Brake optional
> at extra cost.




Any 2-speed options??


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 14, 2012)

*2-speed options ?*

Based on my Schwinn dealer catalog (1948) : Schwinn offered  Sturmey-Archer 3 & 4 speed hubs, (Raleigh Industries, Nottingham,England).
I'm not sure as of now, which Schwinn models these variable speed hubs were used on. I don't have info on 2-speed option. sorry.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 14, 2012)

To the best of my knowledge all Phantoms left Chicago as coaster brake bikes. I am sure that some were equipped at the dealer with these hubs. There was a '59 posted here a couple of years ago that the guy swore was a factory equipped 3spd--I think. None of the literature I have (or seen) indicates the  Phantoms ever had geared hubs. v/r Shawn


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 14, 2012)

Shawn,
I agree with you that the Phantoms were issued with coaster brakes. The page referring to speed hubs was an insert on the dealers stock list
that Schwinn distributed for those that requested this service for a price. (QUOTE) "Suitable for all types of bicycles having independent
brakes; available with trigger control at a small extra charge".


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 16, 2012)

heavy duty rims (large spoked) and hubs and front/ rear brakes.


----------



## greenephantom (Mar 18, 2012)

For geared hubs, it was possible to upgrade to the ND Triplspeed.  Not a stock or Schwinn dealer option, but a general aftermarket add-on part.
Cheers, Geoff


----------

